# Little black bugs under skin of rabbit.



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Shot this guy in southern Utah today. Went to skin it and these little guys seemed to be under the skin? Only saw 4-5 of them.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like tick


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Under the skin or fell off skin/fur when field dressing?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Deer Ticks


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If so, which seems to be the case, that is good news. They aren't considered a tularemia vector. Good reminder to wear gloves when field dressing game though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have also found that if you field dress the rabbits as you shoot them you have less problems with fleas and ticks. 

I think the the couple thousand rabbits that I have skinned and cleaned I have never worn gloves. 

But if you do wear vinyl gloves be sure to bring a bag to put them into and bring home when you are done and don't just throw them onto the ground. If you do they will still be around next year when you go hunting in that spot again.


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. I have gloves and would have dressed it in the field, but I had to get back to the house as soon as I shot this guy. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It takes less than 5 minutes to dress it in the field.


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Critter said:


> It takes less than 5 minutes to dress it in the field.


Yup. But I was with someone and he was already 10 minutes late for a family thing.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I've never heard of a tick burrowing under the skin.....


----------

